# are this fake



## turbos23 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a vw beetle turbo s 03.... i am ready to do my brake service,,,i came across this brembo oem rotors and a good price... do they seem the real thing?? thanks..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-B...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

are you english speak right? read you has rating seller high? likely parts proper they are.

ENGLISH. DO YOU SPEAK IT, MOTHERF#*$&?!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Ralph Wiggum: _Me fail English? That's unpossible._

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jpo_tdi (May 4, 2010)

Check MJM. Almost same price but with free shipping, so you will save $15. John


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

KG18t said:


> are you english speak right? read you has rating seller high? likely parts proper they are.
> 
> ENGLISH. DO YOU SPEAK IT, MOTHERF#*$&?!


----------

